# best cat litter for rats??



## kimowen

whats the best kind of cat litter safe for your pet rat? please let me know the name brand.


----------



## stephaniechung

I use Yesterday's News for litterbox purposes. It does great at minimizing odors.


----------



## kimowen

ne one use ne thing else?? and does ne ones rat eat there bedding/litter? i have not noticed my rat mess w it at all. the only time she messes w it is if for some reason she flicks it out of the box.


----------



## oatsnyogurt

Never use clumping clay cat litter, if a rattie just happens to swallow a bit, it would block the intestines.
I have heard bad things about YN, such as it contains a bit of pine and small pieces of metal have been found in it. I personally use Aspen. Even though its a pain to get off fleece, its keep the smell down well and it isn't dusty.


----------



## Kiko

I also use yesterdays news.
That whole pine thing is un proven. If your worried about that, try any paper based cat litter.


----------



## Memoryguy

More testimony on Yesterday's News would be great. I currently use Carefresh, and I think one of my rats us getting too comfortable with it. She would sometimes kick it around and sleep in the litter box. I would really like her to stop this behavior, because she's been smelling pretty bad. It's just her, the other one doesn't have this problem.

Not to mention Carefresh is dusty too.


----------



## oatsnyogurt

I also am a member on Goosemoose (it's awesome!!!) and they had a topic about YN. Check it out. A lot of people had things to say, so I'm not going to take the chance of using it. There are plenty of other great bedding though!


----------



## Memoryguy

O, do you guys use the scented or unscented YN?


----------



## Kiko

I do not think they even make scented YN


----------



## Memoryguy

Kiko said:


> I do not think they even make scented YN


They do, I was just at the petstore right now where I typed this on my cellphone. They had a bag with blue labeling that said "Fresh Scent" and a yellow labeling with "Unscented."


----------



## Kiko

Oo.
Then most defiantly do NOT get the scented. Scented beddings have been known to hurt rats little lungs.


----------



## Memoryguy

I just got it. HAHA, these look like alfalfa rabbit pellets. 

Oh, and how often do you guys change the litter box? Every 1 or 2 days?


----------



## kimowen

ive been changin leas litter every 3rd day. i have to wipe out her cage or change fleece and the litter box. im using that fresh world bedding right now. its the only thing ive used so far. i plan on trying a cat litter next.


----------



## laughingrats

swheat scoop litter is also really good. It doesn't smell to bad either!


----------



## kimowen

i herd to use a clay cat litter! so no one uses ne thing but YN ND SWHEAT SCOOP??


----------



## AMJ087

I would think the dust in clay litter would be bad for rats. yesterdays news is an excellent choice.


----------



## PEG

I use ALL LIVING THINGS Ferret Litter (Fragrance free recycled paper pellets)


----------



## MidnightMoon

I actually use Fresh Step Crystals in the litter box. It doesnt clump, theres no dust, and what it does to smells is amazing. My boys tested it to see if it was food the first time I used it but havent tried since. I LOOOVE the stuff. Im still looking for an actual bedding to use and stick with. I love aspen but I dont have a freezer to freeze crap in and my boys got mites from it once. Anyone have any suggestions? I cant use fleece with my cage.


----------



## CareFRESH

Cat litters and anything scented should be avoided, as they can be detrimental to a rat's health. Make sure that whatever you use is all-natural and safe, because your rats will spend more time with their litter than almost anything else!

CareFRESH bedding is made from virgin reclaimed cellulose and is all natural, biodegradable and flushable in small quantities. The patented CareFRESH formula is free from dust and contaminants like pine or cedar oils, so it is safe for your small pet.


----------



## ema-leigh

I always found carefresh to be way too dusty - even the white ultra stuff. Made ALL of my rats sneeze when I tried it out for two weeks. I also found a piece of metal in one of the bags. 

I use an all natural dust extracted clay cat litter. Its virtually dust free, you can do the wet mirror test to make sure you have a good quality one. They can still kick it around, but I have high sided litter boxes and I love it! They tend to pee lots on it as well. Very easy to change every day quickly. I've had no issues and my vet said the dust extracted stuff would be okay.


----------



## laughingrats

I'll also use a knock off brand of YN. It's called ExquisiCat Paper Litter. 100% Recycled paper. The only difference between the know off and the YN is that the bag isn't recyclable. It's 3 dollars cheaper here. O, and I don't know if this applies to all Petcetera branches, but here in Kelowna it was 9.99, and it's usually 12.99~


----------

